# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  ADC 1115 DSPic30F4013

## nio-4-

Καλησπερα παιδια,

παραλληλα με το project με την  αναλογικη μεθοδο ελεγχου σηματων, θελω να προχωρησω καιτην ψηφιακη μεθοδο επεξεργασιας αναογικων παλμων.


Εχω τον DSPic30F4013 και θελω να βαλω εναν ADC πηηρα τον ADS1115 16bit  και θελω τα σηματα-παλμοι 0-5v να τα κανω ψηφιακα διαχωρισιμα και ετσι να τα επεξεργαστω.

Πηρα εξωτερικο ADC πιστευω πως ειναι καλυτερα.

θα ηθελα να μου πειτε γνωμες, αν ειναι σωστο σκεπτικο.
οι παλμοι ερχονται τυχαια , εγω θελω να τους  διαχωρησω και να τους μετραω εστω ανα 1 sec .

και ενα  πλανο για τον κωδικα, πρεπει να κανω εναν ταλαντωτη? βλεπω στα datasheets του εχει εσωτερικο  ταλαντωτη oscillator. πηρα module  το οποιο εχει κατι smd  εξαρτηματα επανω του. θα χρειαστει και ρουτινα 1 Sec . Για την αναγνωση των παλμων θα χρειαστω δυο αναλογικες εισοδους  για τις ακιδες SDA SCL

----------


## SProg

Tο I2C δεν χρειαζεται αναλογικες εισοδους. Και δεν χρειαζεται *μονο* εισοδους.

----------


## nio-4-

> Tο I2C δεν χρειαζεται αναλογικες εισοδους. Και δεν χρειαζεται *μονο* εισοδους.



Δεν χρειάζεται το Ic2 . Ειδα ενα project με βάση το arduino αλλα εγω θελω με dspic

----------


## VirusX2

Ασύρματα θα μιλάνε;

----------


## nio-4-

> Ασύρματα θα μιλάνε;



Αυτο το project εχω δει αλκα θελω να το κανω με dsPic 

http://henrysbench.capnfatz.com/henr...rted-tutorial/

----------


## VirusX2

> Αυτο το project εχω δει αλκα θελω να το κανω με dsPic 
> 
> http://henrysbench.capnfatz.com/henr...rted-tutorial/



Εγώ δεν αμφιβάλω για το τι θες να κάνεις.. Το ότι δεν θέλει i2c πως το έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα;

----------


## nio-4-

> Εγώ δεν αμφιβάλω για το τι θες να κάνεις.. Το ότι δεν θέλει i2c πως το έβγαλες το συμπέρασμα;



Δεν ξερω παιδια δεν εψαξα πολυ θεωρία.  Δεν ασχολούμαι συνέχεια. 

Δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν θελει shaper amplifier πριν πανε τα σηματα στον ADC και ειμαι σε φαση τωρα να δοκιμάσω απευθείας στον ADC ΤΟΥ DSPic 30F4013 γιατι δεν θελω να περιμένω το module ads1115

Πως μπορουμε να δουμε αν  θελει η όχι?  Τις τιμες τις εχω αναφέρει και η μορφη ειναι τριγωνικη σαν κεφαλαιο Λ . Φυσικά με την καθυστέρηση στην καθοδο του παλμου.
Τι προτεινετε?

----------


## VirusX2

> Δεν ξερω παιδια δεν εψαξα πολυ θεωρία.  Δεν ασχολούμαι συνέχεια. 
> 
> Δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν θελει shaper amplifier πριν πανε τα σηματα στον ADC και ειμαι σε φαση τωρα να δοκιμάσω απευθείας στον ADC ΤΟΥ DSPic 30F4013 γιατι δεν θελω να περιμένω το module ads1115
> 
> Πως μπορουμε να δουμε αν  θελει η όχι?  Τις τιμες τις εχω αναφέρει και η μορφη ειναι τριγωνικη σαν κεφαλαιο Λ . Φυσικά με την καθυστέρηση στην καθοδο του παλμου.
> Τι προτεινετε?



Εντελώς φιλικά  :Smile: 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post744277

----------


## nio-4-

> Εντελώς φιλικά 
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post744277



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, 

Απλα να ξέρεις οτι το κανω και αυτο! 
Αλλα ελπίζω να ξέρεις οτι η θεωρία απο την πραξη απέχει  συνήθως πολυ! 

Το τι αλλαγές κυκλώματα και διάβασμα στο ίντερνετ έπεσε δεν λέγεται χαχα

----------


## VirusX2

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση, 
> 
> Απλα να ξέρεις οτι το κανω και αυτο! 
> Αλλα ελπίζω να ξέρεις οτι η θεωρία απο την πραξη απέχει  συνήθως πολυ! 
> 
> Το τι αλλαγές κυκλώματα και διάβασμα στο ίντερνετ έπεσε δεν λέγεται χαχα



Το ξερω πολυ καλα πιστεψε με, παρα πολυ καλα.. δεν μιλαω μονο για το θεμα.. γενικα!!

----------


## SProg

Ο εξωτερικός ADC που αναφερεις είναι πολύ Άργος.Πολυ πιο αργος από τον εσωτερικό του μΕ που διάλεξες.

----------

